# sources



## ryanmd3 (Mar 3, 2013)

whats most people's favorite source for aas? I have personally used mlg and agent yes..both very good customer service just started using both of thier products so will get back later with results.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2013)

ryanmd3, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 3, 2013)

do your homework and take time to read the reviews in each sponsors sections...you're only gonna get troll posts promoting their brands here


----------



## ryanmd3 (Mar 3, 2013)

i know....im just trying to get to 10 posts


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome !!!


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------

